# filesystem project - where to start?



## exorcistkiller (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello, I'm doing a project in which I'm to add 3 system calls, which are file system and acl related:


```
int setacl(char *name, int type, int idnum, int perms);
       int clearacl(char *name, int type, int idnum);
       int getacl(char *name, int type, int idnum);
```
setacl creates an acl entry for the file specified by pathname, set access control for idnum; clearacl removes it, etc. The filesystem is actually UFS2.

My question is general: how do I go about doing it? What should I be working on? Just need a hint. Thank you.


----------

